# Febreeze for Stinky Dog?



## Luciledodd

Have any of you sprayed febreeze on your dog? It is a wonderful odor stopper. Yesterday Rosie rolled in something outside. I couldn't find anything on her coat, but boy did she stink. Since I wasn't up to a bath, I sprayed her with the fabreeze and the odor went completely away. Today she get the much needed bath though.


----------



## Kathie

Gosh, Lucile, I would have never thought of that! I just looked at the ingredients in it, though and all it has is water, alcohol, and odor eliminator (derived from corn). So unless your dog is allergic to corn I wouldn't think it would hurt to use occasionally for a really stinky situation! What a great idea!


----------



## LilyMyLove

Thats a good idea, but I personally would not spray that on my animal or child. If you must use it, I would keep it to the furniture.

This is it's MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) as supplied by proctor and gamble:
http://www.kandelandson.com/msds/Febreze Fabric Refresher.pdf

Note the parts about contact with skin and eyes.

I assume you are talking about plain Febreze and not the Air Effects Air Freshener. Because the Environmental Working Group just did a study and found 89 air contaminants in that products, so I would for sure keep that away from your dogs.

http://www.ewg.org/schoolcleaningsupplies/cleaningsuppliesoverview?id=219

Next time could you dust some baking soda on and brush it off? Or keep a bottle of dilutied vinegar and spray that on? I find it works great for odors on fabric and hair. I am sometimes too lazy to wash and fix my hair eveyday, so to avoid walking around stinky I use some cornstarch or baking soda at my roots and rub in in to soak up the odor and the grease then brush it out. Kind of gross, but works like a charm! I bet it works on dogs well too. Now you all know my dirty little secret


----------



## Thumper

Meghan I have a friend that uses baby powder on her hair..I guess it gets greasy really quickly and she likes to wash it every 3 days (its really longg) and she swears by the baby powder, funny..I had never heard it before and now twice in a month.

I'm not sure Gucci would tolerate the spray, she'd go nuts trying to rub the scent off of her and it would end up more on my couch, I'd worry about the chemicals on the coat, but I don't have a bottle of febreeze to see what all is in it.


----------



## Luciledodd

Okay I'm not going to poison Rosie. I didn't spray it in her eyes and there is no way that it reached her skin. I also didn't put the can in an incinerator. LOL Just got through with her bath and she is so clean.


----------



## LilyMyLove

Kara (Gucci's Mom)

I used to do the baby powder thing in high school and up through my early teens. I have fine hair and played lots of sports so it would show grease quickly, plus the powder adds volume! I always had guys (including my boyfriends) commenting on how wonderful my hair smelled and my girlfriends would get such a kick out of the fact that guys would be so attracted to the baby-butt smell. ound:

Anyways Lucile, I wasn't imagining you tying poor Rosie down and giving her Febreze water torture, no worries! Due to health issues I try to be super conscious about what stuff I use in my house for myself, my Lily, and the environment. There were some internet rumours a few years ago that using Febreze in your home could kill your pets, but the ASPCA cleared that up.

Here is some info about Febreze in case anyone is interested:
http://www.thegoodhuman.com/2008/11/19/greenwash-of-the-week-febreze-its-a-breath-of-fresh-air/


----------



## Luciledodd

Meghan I did not take offense, just laughed. Sometimes people don't understand my humor. But, I did waterboard Rosie when I bathed her--at least that is what she told her daddy. She hates to get her head wet and won't be still so I can spray off the shampoo without getting water in her eyes and nose. So the last few times I have bathed her, I just put her head under the sprayer and got it over with. Maybe someday she will be tolerant of the head washing. But right now she thinks I am waterboarding her.


----------



## Thumper

LilyMyLove said:


> Kara (Gucci's Mom)
> 
> I used to do the baby powder thing in high school and up through my early teens. I have fine hair and played lots of sports so it would show grease quickly, plus the powder adds volume! I always had guys (including my boyfriends) commenting on how wonderful my hair smelled and my girlfriends would get such a kick out of the fact that *guys would be so attracted to the baby-butt smell.* ound:
> 
> [/url]


ound:ound: That one is something to joke about!!! I have really VERY baby fine hair, too..I'll have to try that sometime. Usually on my bad hair days, I either wear a ponytail or sometimes a headbandana-thingy if its really bad, those are the days I don't leave the house, lol

Kara


----------



## lfung5

Bella just rolled in a dead mole today! I ended up giving her a bath. I haven't tried febreeze, but I do like baby wipes for a quick fix!


----------



## Julie

I found a perfect product for when Vinnie was going to school everyday and reading with the kids......ask your vet....it is nice to have on hand. It is called "Groom Aid"...and my vet uses it to spray on butts after expressing the anal glands. It is fabulous stuff and smells fresh and clean (a bit like baby powder) but not overwhelming.


----------



## Thumper

Yes, it was bath day today here, too and I thought of this thread. I love the way she smells for the 3-4 days after her bath, if she doesn't find crap to get into..


----------



## krandall

lfung5 said:


> Bella just rolled in a dead mole today! I ended up giving her a bath. I haven't tried febreeze, but I do like baby wipes for a quick fix!


Besides, I don't think Febreeze would do anything for the dead animal germs... EWWW!


----------

